# SAD disorder



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

The dreaded winter SAD disorder has struck again with vengeance. I've tried to "snap" out of it, but not doing a good job at it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could try the Light-Exericise-Vitamin program talked about there.http://thebodyblues.com/It helps with mild depression and the sunlight recommendations can't hurt if you have SAD. Have you though about getting a light box?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Having spent 20 years in the sub-Arctic where sunlight is at a premium for several months and the temperature dangerously cold, the best treatment I have found is to just get outside and go for a walk, especially in the forest, if you have some nearby. Even now, living where it is so soggy during the winter, it is always worth the effort, even though it may not seem so when inside, looking out. Good luck. February and March are coming, if that is any help.Mark


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know if I am being affected by this but I am seriously thinking something is very wrong - it may just be some form of CFS but I deffinately have not been feeling right for the last few months. Mark's tip about going for a walk is a good one, and I've good 2 four-legged friends who wouldn't object!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice website Kathleen..I learned a lot from it. I was also able to be outdoors about 4 hours today with a cloudless day of sunshine. Gee..it felt great and I felt lifted from it. I'll have to check into the light you telling me about and I'm already on vitamins. Maybe I'll bet this beast yet.Bazz..the walking does help as Mark suggested, but I'm so breathless when I get back due to COPD I wonder if it worth it.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Rowe2,If nothing else I can always say it's for the dogs! I seem to be extremely tired a lot of the time these days, and come mid-afternoon I'm fighting to keep my eyes open. It's bad enough losing so much of my life to the IBS anyway without losing more to the land of nod!Baz


----------



## ibsqueen (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree that getting outside and breathing in that fresh, crisp, air and soaking up whatever sun we can makes a positive difference. Exercise always helps me, too. Also, this is a great time of year to add some new items to your home (or even rearrange what you have). Last week I bought new shower curtains and bathroom rugs, some new shades for a bedroom and I always have some fresh cut flowers (even if they are from the grocery store) around the house. If I create a bright, cheery, living space I always feel better.


----------

